# Four Mile Creek



## B1gDaddyT (May 19, 2006)

Yesterdays efforts were duplicated and then some...over 20 Smallies...I finally quit counting. I had a hawg break off. Grrrrrrrr! Had the second largest doing some air dancing and spit the plug. The one that broke off swam back to within 20 feet of me and threw the same plug out as well. 
Thank you very much Mr. Smallmouth.
I fished from behind the Miami Univ. horse stables off of SR 73 and waded north to the covered bridge beyond the stadium. All fish were taken on craw pattern plugs and Tiny Torpedo (frog pattern). 

I think I will give them a break tomorrow, my crankin arm is gettin tired. All in all, another perfect day on the water- we were blessed again with remarkable weather.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

sounds like fun! I have always wondered how far you would have to go to find good fishing from that bridge. How is the water a far as walking/wading goes? I don't really have any gear for it but have an old pair of shoes I would gladly donate to the fishing gods


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

i fished the 4 Mile last week. Started at the covered bridge and worked my way about 3/4 mile north. that took me about 4 hrs. lots of good holes but there were spots where I had to hack through the woods to get around. i caught a couple of little guys then i nailed this guy. he was around 15in but was a fatty. pics never do justice, but this was a fun fish to catch. i have hit everywhere from south of the bridge at the horse stables to north of the covered bridge and always do pretty good. 20 smallies is insane! i have pulled din a bunch of rock bass but the smallie action has been a bit more sparse. i did finally haul in a couple of nice saugeye though. love that creek though.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

im fishing that stretch tomorrow. ill have to let you all know how i do i need to get some new craw patterns.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

what time are you fishing?


----------



## browneye (Feb 17, 2008)

i'm going to be up there around 5:30PM tonight. buy a craw at the Colony Food Mart over on 27 North of Oxford. It is made by a guy in Ross. I love it, swims the best out of any plastic craw I've ever used and the fish KILL it.


----------

